

The iPad on Group Sale (demo) - dejan
http://www.syncfu.com/ipad.html
This is the autotrigger url:<p>http://www.syncfu.com/ipad.html#dosyncfu
======
forgotmypasswd
If I understand the model: I make a reservation, but nothing happens until the
end of a designated time period. Once that time is up, I get it for the lowest
price.

Could work. I really like the Groupon.com model though, where the price is
specified, but it only activates after a certain number of people agree to
buy.

~~~
dejan
Yes, that is exactly how it should work. Here the price is/should be always
guaranteed, as it drops with each reservation. So, there is no price for 1-10,
10-20. It always decreases proportionally.

Groupon and buywithme are cool, but centralization, just because of the
purchasing model is not right iMHO. It would be much better that you have the
option at the website of purchase, whether to buy now for the full price, or
get in the group to buy later for a lower price. It's segmentation of the
market.

------
dejan
This is the autotrigger url:

<http://www.syncfu.com/ipad.html#dosyncfu>

